
Square made $37M in revenue on Bitcoin in Q2 - garettmd
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/02/square-makes-tiny-q2-profit-on-bitcoin-but-it-wont-be-a-money-engine.html
======
garettmd
I'm assuming this is from fees for Bitcoin payments (not buying and selling
Bitcoin itself in the Cash app, which is free). If so, and if the fees are the
same as any other payment (2.9% + 30 cents), the amount of payments made in
Bitcoin are somewhere around $1.2 billion? I'm sure my math is off (especially
because I'm not sure how to account for the 30 cent figure) this is still a
huge number, and not what I was expecting people were spending in Bitcoin to
buy actual goods and services.

